# Where to buy T5 bulbs for planted tanks?



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

All I can find are the 8W 4800k bulbs. I know there are 13W 6400k ones somewhere cause I see them online.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

For what length fixture? I've got replacement bulbs for 2', 3', and 4' T5HO fixtures


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't realize they came in different lengths till today! i'm talking about the 12 in ones that i can only find in 4800k at the lfs.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You may want to check out Albrite lighting. Full spectrum (6700k) T5 does exist for that length.

Checked HomeDepot ?


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

I get mine from J&L Aquatics at Lougheed and Brighton.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

I got mine at King Ed Pets on Kingsway near Edmonds in Burnaby, but my fixture is the three foot version and I'm not sure the size range they have. You'd have to call to find out if they actually have the size you need.


----------

